# Head-turner



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't try this at home, or anywhere else for that matter.

http://view.break.com/146692


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Guess it would be difficult sneaking up behind him!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Apparently, being a fine member of our armed services, he gets more than his share of guard duty.


----------

